# Crankset Replacement for 2009 Roubaix Expert, what type?



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

What type of BB do I have? I can see the silver nut like things on each outside. Does that make it threaded and then is that BB30 or ?? Sorry to be so dumb on this subject, thus my questions, please don't be a hater! Thanks.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

2009 Specialized Roubaix Expert SL C2 - BikePedia


Bottom Bracket Shimano Ultegra SL Hollowtech II
BB Shell Width 68mm


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

My reason to know is to figure out what type of FSA cranket to order or to watch for on ebay. As much as I have read, it's still confuing. Thanks. So do I just look for a crankset that fits a 68mm threaded BB?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

havanabama said:


> My reason to know is to figure out what type of FSA cranket to order or to watch for on ebay. As much as I have read, it's still confuing. Thanks. So do I just look for a crankset that fits a 68mm threaded BB?


Full Speed Ahead Bike Components
Under the search, choose the Technology dropdown, select MegaExo. MegaExo is FSA's Hollowtech II compatible BB.

Make sure the crank you choose is MegaExo compatible. Uses a Ø24mm spindle and 68mm BB.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Well there's is my answer, thanks a bunch tlg. I knew this site could easily come through.


----------



## havanabama (May 11, 2010)

Thanks, I picked up a mint K-Force crank sans chain rings, ebay, then Amazon shiped those and bolts. 175 53/39 Megaexo. All came in yesterday. New crankset for under $225. Tonite the fun part..installation Thanks for the knowledge guys. Hopefully a kilo century on Saturday (Withlacochee Trail) and a loop on the Tour of Tampa course early Sunday morning leg warmer. HB


----------



## gaspasser (Aug 27, 2011)

That's a great price--please post about any installation issues when you're finished. I'm considering a similar project.


----------

